# 1961 ford falcon



## sonsanchez (Nov 13, 2010)

i just recently had a alarm(carbine 5900) and a stereo(jvc kd-210) also 4/ 6x9 and pop locks hooked up . The stereo, alarm & speakers are fine but now my 1961 ford falcon wont start after being droven and parked or even just sitting over night. . The engine turns like it wants to start but don't. A few times iv'e been driving and the car stops and needs a jump start. I changed the battery and its the same thing. What is wrong?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like it's not charging, is this the original Generator set up or has it been upgraded to an Alternator?

Do you have access to a voltmeter to check the voltage with?


----------



## sonsanchez (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes my 1961 has a regulator and alternator keep in mind not old & rusty. This car was running perfect before I placed the radio and alarm.
I just had the voltage tested on the battery and I was told 11.34 volts. In which im suppost to be pushing out 14 volts and this was tested "a day after I bought a new battery". My generator light comes on when started, if i dont get it to turn off by "pumping the gas" the car wont start up again after being turned off. I know this is simple but i just cant figure it out.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check the B terminal on the voltage regulator to make sure it's getting full battery voltage, that wire will run to the battery side of the stater solenoid.


----------

